# Stefan's Handle Gallery



## Dave Martell (Mar 6, 2011)

Just a few of many...


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 6, 2011)

More....


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 6, 2011)

More.....


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 6, 2011)

Still More...


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 6, 2011)

And More...


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 6, 2011)

Found some more...


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 6, 2011)

Some unmounted ones from way back....


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow, thanks for setting this up, Dave. So nice to see them on the knives, I always send them out in there little baggies, wondering what the final product will look like...

Stefan


----------



## steeley (Mar 7, 2011)

The carter and yoshi pic goes way back some the first install's of Stefan handles.
mine is the carter with the pheasant wood .
great handles


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 7, 2011)

DaveMartell said:


> Some unmounted ones from way back....



I just had a handle-gasm. Also, it gets me excited for my wa-Martell knife.

k.


----------



## chazmtb (Mar 8, 2011)

I think this is Stefan's best work:


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks Bao, definitely took me long enough... 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 8, 2011)

That sure is one fine handle Bao!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 8, 2011)

Here is Rick's little etched Carter with an "Off the Shelf" handle.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 8, 2011)

Just finished, Kelvin's Watanabe...


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 8, 2011)

DaveMartell said:


> Here is Rick's little etched Carter with an "Off the Shelf" handle.


 
Hey, that turned out pretty nice!


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 8, 2011)

That Carter is really small. I hope it will work for you, Rick. I also like the Watanabe suji, Dave. Kelvin wanted the design like that and I was a bit skeptical at first, but it all pulls together now that it is completed. I assume the ns spacers tie it all together.

Stefan

P.S. Hey, what about my knives


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 8, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> P.S. Hey, what about my knives



Your knives? What knives?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 9, 2011)

.....


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 12, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> That Carter is really small. I hope it will work for you, Rick. I also like the Watanabe suji, Dave. Kelvin wanted the design like that and I was a bit skeptical at first, but it all pulls together now that it is completed. I assume the ns spacers tie it all together.
> 
> Stefan
> 
> ...


 
Stefan,

The Carter was just delivered by USPS, and the handle is perfect. It is larger in diameter than the handle it replaced, but that's what I was looking for. Too many smaller knives come with small, narrow handles. 

Nice installation job, Dave. Thanks!

Rick


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 2, 2011)

Here's a triple shot of nakiris with Stefan handles, all for the same owner. :smile1:


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks like they came out o.k., thanks Dave, great job as usual.

Stefan


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Apr 2, 2011)

Great looking handles. 

M


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's 2 more freshly mounted Stefan handles for Nolan. _*Note - It started to rain just as I was taking these so there's a few raindrops on the knives._


----------



## Nolan (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice Dave - You know I couldn't resist wait to see them in person - I had to take a peek and glad I did. 

Thanks for the help in matching the handles to the knives Stefan - I can't wait to see them in person.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm glad that you like them Nolan, it was my pleasure to do my small part.


----------



## chazmtb (Apr 6, 2011)

Two stunning knives. Handles do make a difference, especially for the Carter.


----------



## Nolan (Apr 7, 2011)

The Carter handle combo is my favorite as well -


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 7, 2011)

The way that he used the grain of the wood in that handle really works well.


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 7, 2011)

Glad you like them, guys. I think the cleaver should be nice also, I like the slightly unregular koa grain and how it goes with the more rustic handle pattern.

So, Dave, when are you doing the next ones, hurry up! oke1: (My own knives should be coming up soon and I am just as excited as everyone else :thumbsup.

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 7, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> So, Dave, when are you doing the next ones, hurry up! oke1: (My own knives should be coming up soon and I am just as excited as everyone else :thumbsup.
> 
> Stefan




Dave (ecchef) bumped you back! :razz:


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 7, 2011)

What, only because he pays cash instead of wood? hmy: :wink: Just kidding, of course... 

Stefan


----------



## chazmtb (Apr 7, 2011)

Stefan's wood is better than cash:Ooooh:


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 10, 2011)

Here is Dave's knives, something a little different here. :smile1:


----------



## chazmtb (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh that ironwood handle is something after my own heart.


----------



## mhenry (Apr 10, 2011)

Stefan, That ironwood handle is outrageous, beautiful, elegant, gorgeous, its perfect!!! I can only aspire to someday make a handle half that beautiful.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 10, 2011)

Stefan, is that by any chance the same sourced ironwood that you just sent me?


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 10, 2011)

mhenry said:


> Stefan, That ironwood handle is outrageous, beautiful, elegant, gorgeous, its perfect!!! I can only aspire to someday make a handle half that beautiful.


 
I guess I should not have sold it for a 'special' price then  Naah, it's really not that complicated, and there is always luck involved, you never know how a piece of wood will turn out.

Dave, nope, the handle here is a 'plain' ironwood piece with a nice color, just a good quality. What I sent you is ironwood burl, at least two steps above this one here. I don't remember whether it was called exhibition grade or not. But it has some very nice dark lines in addition to the burl, that should make some great Western handles.

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 10, 2011)

Ooooo...thanks.


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 10, 2011)

Just taking a short break right now, I am covered in saw dust... Mixed results so far today, not happy with a few of the ones I am working on. We'll see... But I am working on the mother of all ironwood handles :biggrin2: Not ready for showing, yet, but it should be done next weekend.

Stefan


----------



## ecchef (Apr 11, 2011)

I didn't even recognize the wee beasties! 

Thanks guys for your hard (and ocd driven) work. :wink:

If I can ever figure out how to work my camera & upload pics, I'll have to post a Stefan/Dave collaborative effort gallery!


----------



## Nolan (Apr 14, 2011)

Dave/Stefan,

I received the knives and couldn't be happier - they look even better in person. Great job guys! They are so nice that I almost hate to use them but knives are made to be used and use them I shall. 

Thanks much - 
Nolan


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm glad I could do my little part here, thanks for your business, enjoy Nolan.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 14, 2011)

Watanabe Pro Kuro-uchi 18cm Nakiri with Amboyna handle:


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 15, 2011)

Rio's Watanabe...


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks like the size worked out well on this one. I hope Rio will like it...

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 15, 2011)

Stefan, what woods are these?


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 15, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Stefan, what woods are these?


 

The handle is more rustic piece of koa, the ferrule is red mallee burl, and there is a mammoth tooth piece at the end. I had originally hoped for more contrast between the mallee and the koa, but it turned out that the mallee had some sapwood that I had not noticed while it was still covered with resin. But I thought it felt really nice in the hand.

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 15, 2011)

The handle feels great and even though the woods are similar they go well together. I would have never guessed the main piece to be koa but then again I'm no wood expert.


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 16, 2011)

That's what I love about koa, it comes in so many different shades and patterns. I thought this more rustic piece here might go well with the knife, especially once it has started some patina. O.k., I am off to the shop now or it will get too late...

Stefan


----------



## riverie (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you Dave n Stefan . You guys always do wonderful job. Can't wait to use it though.


----------



## mhenry (Apr 16, 2011)

Beautiful knife Rick :wink:


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 20, 2011)

Kyle's 240 Konosuke HD with a new OTSH (Off The Shelf Handle) installed...


----------



## Kyle (Apr 21, 2011)

That looks great, I can't wait to get it in my hands!


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice looking knife, I like the lines of the blade, very clean. I hope you will have fun with it, Kyle,

Stefan


----------



## chazmtb (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow, what a knife and handle. Who needs marbled horn


----------



## Kyle (Apr 21, 2011)

chazmtb said:


> Wow, what a knife and handle. Who needs marbled horn


 
I certainly love marbled horn, but I was drawn to the rustic look of this handle.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 1, 2011)

Here's a couple more just rehandled with Stefan's work.


----------



## unkajonet (Jun 1, 2011)

Damn, Dave! I didn't know you were doing honyaki knives for your first run! Nice engraving. Can't wait to see mine! :rofl2:

Seriously, beautiful work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 1, 2011)

unkajonet said:


> Damn, Dave! I didn't know you were doing honyaki knives for your first run! Nice engraving. Can't wait to see mine! :rofl2:




I only have another 10 or so of these to do too!


----------



## Kentucky Jeff (Jun 1, 2011)

Curses...not mine...


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 1, 2011)

Kentucky Jeff said:


> Curses...not mine...


 
Nope but it's in the pile (I mean - line up).


----------



## chazmtb (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh wow. Beautiful handles and even more beautiful knives. This is the first time I have seen a polished kinaru ame with such engraving. Shinichi should have polished the choi a little bit more, but darn, that's beautiful work.

As without saying, Stefan's work is awesome.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks Bao. I'm just wondering why the pics always show the little flaws that I didn't catch... 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 6, 2011)

Jeff's Suisin Gyuto.....


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 6, 2011)

Tim's 360mm Shigefusa Kitaeji Yanagiba....


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 6, 2011)

Stefan, can you give us the stats on the handles?


----------



## Kentucky Jeff (Jun 6, 2011)

Dave,
I can tell you about the handle on my Suisin INOX Honyaki--its black horn ferrule, red coral spacer, and stabilized black ash burl. I was very happy with the handle as it came out. I really liked the original handle on the Suisin but as you saw it had a cracked ferrule. The handle Stefan made is almost the same exact size as the original sans the round bottom profile of course. How did it sharpen up?


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the pics, Dave, I didn't even take any before I sent those out to you. Jeff described his already, but I have to admit that there is a question mark over the red material - I kept calling it red coral, but it might have been rhodonite. I think there was a mix-up in one of my orderes a while ago.

The other one is thuya burl with a maple ferrule and black/honey horn spacers plus a damascus endcap that is secured with a hidden pin. It came out a little long, but it's a 360mm knife and I wanted to make it rather longer than shorter - I hope Tim will approve... The damascus is o.k., I had picked that up a while ago as bolster pieces, long before we had all the masters of damascus on this board - actually, the handle was as good as done long before this board was started. Dave was nice enough to etch it for me, I had been sitting here scratching my head about how to best do that...

Hope that explains it all,

Stefan


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh man, that 360 Shigi is really sweet! That's wall-art right there!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow, that shig yanagi handle is freakin awesome! Well done Stefan.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 7, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Wow, that shig yanagi handle is freakin awesome! Well done Stefan.


 
Hey, I just did hat Tim asked me to  Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 7, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> Hey, I just did hat Tim asked me to  Thanks,
> 
> Stefan


 
He's so humble... don't let him fool you Stefan has got some skills. I may as well use a chainsaw for all the wood I'd waste trying to get something like that.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 8, 2011)

Here's a Konosuke HD is red bakelite. The pictures look like crud in comparison to real life, the handle is almost translucent and 3D, it's very nice.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 8, 2011)

That is perhaps my favorite Stefan handle ever.


----------



## chazmtb (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow, that's beautiful.

Great job and great attention to detail, Stefan.


----------



## mhenry (Jun 8, 2011)

Very Cool!!


----------



## steeley (Jun 9, 2011)

That is what i like about Stefan work he try's different things 
with a artist eye .
must look for Bakelite .:hula:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 9, 2011)

I love the Bakelite handles.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 9, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> I love the Bakelite handles.


 
Don't you still have one? Now you can make your own knife for it 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 9, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> Don't you still have one? Now you can make your own knife for it
> 
> Stefan




Yes sir, I still have it and I was thinking the same thing. :EDance2:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 9, 2011)

Tomorrow will be the Stefan Keller personal collection motherload rehandle knife gallery update.....stay tuned!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 9, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Tomorrow will be the Stefan Keller personal collection motherload rehandle knife gallery update.....stay tuned!


 
Can't wait - bring it on!


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 9, 2011)

:EDance2::hula::Beersausage: 

Oooohh, sounds exciting. Not sure I remember all the ones I sent you, so I will be surprised also ... :happy2:

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 10, 2011)

Here is Stefan's newest 5 rehandles, most are for his own collection. The Warther is a western to wa conversion.

Now leave me alone Stefan! :razz: :lol2:


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 10, 2011)

Good looking handles as always. That one on the left might be the thinnest suji/petty I have ever seen!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 10, 2011)

I forgot to mention that these are Stefan's reject handles.


----------



## chazmtb (Jun 10, 2011)

Boy that Carter Suji handle looks mighty familiar. Looks great Stefan, can't even tell the blemish, unless you point it out.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 10, 2011)

Looking good, Dave, I'll take them . I hope they dodn't give you too much trouble. The thin one is a Moritaka tha was supposed to be like a Tadatsuna petty but came out more narrow. Great for skinning fish etc. Bao, I was hesitating to use that handle because I didn't want to take away the uniqueness of yours, but It was just too nice to throw it away... That warther looks really interesting, that should be fun to use. Thanks Dave!

Stefan


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 11, 2011)

What is the wood on the Warther? Looks cool.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 11, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> What is the wood on the Warther? Looks cool.


 
That's dyed maple burl. That piece had a few issues, some voids and mini cracks. I filled them but wasn't 100% sure everything would hold up, so I had Dave put it on my own knife - looks like it worked out after all... 

The Warther should be interesting. They now use CPM S35VN which is not a bad knife steel from what I understand. And there are not too many wa conversions of that knife out there. We'll see how that works in the kitchen.

The koa handle on the Carter slicer is an earlier version of the one I made for Bao - I messed this one up, sanded it too thin and then actually broke through the side wall. It was just a very small hole, but then I poked around and it bcame a huge one :bashhead: I filled it with koa dust and epoxy, but you can see it, I just didn't know how to emulate the pattern of the koa with my filling. I was going to throw it away, but the koa and the horn are both so nice tat I decided to keep it - and the Carter was the only knife that was a match in size.

The black one with the kukui tip and the slim koa one with the mammoth endcap just came out very slim and I was wondering what to do with them, but for the ultra slim Moritka slicer and the thin fuguhiki they should work great.

Stefan


----------



## Kentucky Jeff (Jun 12, 2011)

I got my Suisin Gyuto from Dave this week and as usual the work on both ends of this project were impeccable. Thanks to both Dave and Stefan for really making my personal laser a very special knife.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 12, 2011)

Kentucky Jeff said:


> I got my Suisin Gyuto from Dave this week and as usual the work on both ends of this project were impeccable. Thanks to both Dave and Stefan for really making my personal laser a very special knife.




You're welcome Jeff, I'm glad to be able to do my little part. Thanks!


----------



## timcarter (Jun 12, 2011)

Just want to say the 360mm Shigefusa Kitaeji Yanagiba (pictured on Page 7 of this thread) was waiting on my porch when I got home from a trip today. I can state conclusively that the dynamic duo of Stefan and Dave has come through again. Wow, this one is something to behold! It's beautiful and handles well--balances just slightly forward of the choil. Stefan, all that time pawing through and fondling your blanks paid off. I knew that maple was outstanding from an earlier handle and that thuya blank just screamed potential; it definitely lives up to it. And I finally have one with a damascus endcap. I know it was a serious pain in the a** to work with, but the result speaks for itself.

Dave, your usual superlative job of bringing steel and stick into harmony. The etch really popped the damascus. Thanks!

You all know I don't have any drawer queens, but this sword is going to take me a little while to sully with mere food. My boys will be fighting over this one someday.

Cheers,

Tim


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Tim, it's great to see you here (welcome!) and it's even better to see that you're so happy with your knife. It sure is one of the baddest around! Thanks for letting me work on it. 

Dave


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice lookin' handles Stefan. Even your rejects are amazing!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 13, 2011)

Here's a couple of Shigefusas....


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice! They look like they should be in the library/ smoking room of a mens club, surrounded by patina'd leather chairs and cigar smoke


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah, very classy.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 13, 2011)

The owner has another 6 handles exactly the same coming in for re-handling.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 13, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> The owner has another 6 handles exactly the same coming in for re-handling.


 
I hope the sizes will work out, some of these knives seem to have huge tangs... I would love to see the whole set when they are done, and I am sure that will be possible. 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 13, 2011)

The two Shige tangs here were a bit longer than I would have liked, especially the gyuto but it all worked out.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 24, 2011)

Here's two of Noah's knives all ready to go from a day at the spa. 

The top one is a Yamawaku gyuto handled in an OTSH (Off the Shelf Handle) - maple body with zirocote ferrule. 

The bottom ones is a Takeda funayaki handled in blue mahoe body with rosewood ferrule & endcap.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 27, 2011)

These two are different than usual handles. Stefan made them to customer specs, they're asymmetric with wider top sides. You can see the shape from the bottom of the handle shot. 

The knives are Yoshikane but the wood is a mystery to me....Stefan help?


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 27, 2011)

The wood used for the above handle set is amboyna and ironwood.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 28, 2011)

Those are some mighty peculiar handles, but that is some GORGEOUS wood. Bravo.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 28, 2011)

I did scratch my head a bit over these and the unusual shape, but the customer gave me the sizes down to 1/16", so I just sanded away anything thatnwas not a handle... And the amboyna really is from a nice piece. But I have another one coming, best amboyna piece I have ever used 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 6, 2011)

Western to Wa Conversion/Rehandle


----------



## add (Oct 6, 2011)

Exquiste work as usual Dave.

Please id the materials if you _wood_.


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 6, 2011)

add said:


> Please id the materials if you _wood_.


That's knot a bad request!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh you guys are on stage tonight? 

The wood is Cook Pine


----------



## unkajonet (Oct 7, 2011)

Dave always has a handle on things...


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 13, 2011)

Watanabe gyuto (I think honyaki?) with Stefan handle. I believe the wood is blackwood with vintage red bakelite ferrule and red mammoth tooth end cap. Did I get that correct Stefan?

Pretty nice package!


----------



## obtuse (Oct 13, 2011)

Beautiful! Great match


----------



## TDj (Oct 13, 2011)

whoa, that mammoth tooth is a perfect match - is it dyed or something?


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 13, 2011)

TDj said:


> whoa, that mammoth tooth is a perfect match - is it dyed or something?



Nope, depending on the minerals in the ground they take on different colors. The two reds just happened to match well. I have a few more blackwood handles almost done that combine blue bakelite and blue mammoth tooth, and one that has yellow tooth and artificial amber. 

Looks great on the knife, Dave. I also think that's the honyaki gyuto from what I remember.

Stefan


----------



## JohnnyChance (Oct 14, 2011)

Damn, bakelite and mammoth, two of my favorites.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 14, 2011)

Here's one of our practice yanagis that we used to sell with a major handle upgrade made by Stefan. I did some lovin to the blade also on this so the owner got himself quite a new knife coming back to him. I know that he'll enjoy this a lot. 

_PS - Stefan will have to give the wood details on this one._ :O


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice, I wasn't sure about the size because I had seen the little knife only once, but it looks like a great match. It's AZ ironwood and the ferrule is mango.

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 14, 2011)

The handle is the perfect size Stefan, you did good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 14, 2011)

These are neeeeeat.


----------



## mhenry (Oct 14, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Here's one of our practice yanagis that we used to sell with a major handle upgrade made by Stefan. I did some lovin to the blade also on this so the owner got himself quite a new knife coming back to him. I know that he'll enjoy this a lot.
> 
> _PS - Stefan will have to give the wood details on this one._ :O



Beautiful handle Stefan. Really like that little slicer, I want one!!


----------



## geezr (Oct 15, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> Nice, I wasn't sure about the size because I had seen the little knife only once, but it looks like a great match. It's AZ ironwood and the ferrule is mango.
> 
> Stefan



Thank you Dave :thumbsup::knight: and Stefan :thumbsup::knight:


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks guys, and you are welcome, Ken. I really like playing around with different materials and designs, but sometimes the very basic and modest ones look the best. 

Stefan


----------



## Andrew H (Oct 15, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> Thanks guys, and you are welcome, Ken. I really like playing around with different materials and designs, but sometimes the very basic and modest ones look the best.
> 
> Stefan


Nothing says modest like ironwood. 
Great work Stefan and Dave.


----------



## geezr (Oct 20, 2011)

Andrew H said:


> Nothing says modest like ironwood.
> Great work Stefan and Dave.


lus1: received knife, used knife :knife:
Really nice and feels good to use.:knight:
Also posted on Dave's thread re. finger stones.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 20, 2011)

I had a feeling that you'd like this one Ken, it's a real beauty now.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 28, 2011)

Josh's Shigefusa gyuto with a new Stefan handle. This handle didn't want it's pictures taken so I only have a couple to show.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 28, 2011)

Here is Rick's Carter deba with new handle....


----------



## Josh (Oct 28, 2011)

hubba hubba

can't wait for my shig - I miss my 240 already!!

Fantastic work Stefan -


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 28, 2011)

Josh said:


> hubba hubba
> 
> can't wait for my shig - I miss my 240 already!!
> 
> Fantastic work Stefan -


 

That's one of the nicest ground & finished Shige double bevels I've had my hands on, very nice.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 28, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> That's one of the nicest ground & finished Shige double bevels I've had my hands on, very nice.


 
That was the first Shige I had in my hands, and I was admiring the finish.

It's a bit sad to see both knives beautified and knowing they will not come back to my own knife block, but I hope you guys will have fun with them!

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 28, 2011)

Is the Shige's wood kauri?


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 28, 2011)

Yep, kauri, horn and the M3 material in damascus look. 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Gator (Dec 28, 2011)

My babies  Thanks Stefan and Dave!!!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 28, 2011)

Gator said:


> My babies  Thanks Stefan and Dave!!!



I can't identify all of those...but they are beauties!


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 29, 2011)

Here are Mike K's latest 2 Stefan re-handles....


----------



## chazmtb (Dec 29, 2011)

That's a sexy pair, shigi and nabi.


----------



## hien (Dec 29, 2011)

like x 10


----------



## Mr. Clean (Jan 14, 2012)

Top one: A gift from ITK, Stephan, Dave, many thanks. It's a knife forever


----------



## Bryan G. (Jan 14, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Here's a Konosuke HD is red bakelite. The pictures look like crud in comparison to real life, the handle is almost translucent and 3D, it's very nice.



I am never jealous, but I think I am on the verge here ... I have been wanting a bakelite handle from Stefan, specially in the red ever since I saw the Wantanabe on CKTG. Now that I've got myself focused 110% in life I see one of these in my future at some point! Absolutely stunning, I could not of pictured it any better.

Kind Regards


----------



## RRLOVER (Jan 16, 2012)

Here's three I picked up from Stefan.The handle on the top is the coolest wood I had ever seen.You really have to see it in person to believe how 3d it was.I would pay dearly if you have a chunk hidden somewhere


----------



## ecchef (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr. Clean said:


> Top one: A gift from ITK, Stephan, Dave, many thanks. It's a knife forever



What's the spacer on that Takeda?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 19, 2012)

Here is Michael's new handle. 
_I'm sorry but I don't know the maker or the handle materials used._ :O

One thing for sure is that these pictures don;t do the handle justice. I re-shot this knife twice with the same results. The yellow shows too bold and the handle color is a lighter gray. It looks great in person though. 
I really love your D-shaped handles Stefan, they're my favorite. :thumbsup:


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Mario, I think that was spalted Norfolk pine, definitely a beautiful wood. I have a stunning octagonal gyuto handle in themworks from that material...

Dave, the spacer is some reconstituted stone. I called it coral for a while, but think I had that mixed up and it is jasper.

Thanks Dave, the ferrule is dyed box elder burl and the handle is dyed maple. I sometimes have mixed feelings about my d-handles. I shape them completely free-hand from sqare blocks on the sander and they are easier to mess up than the octagonals. And I make them until I think they feel right, but hardly ever do I get two of them to be exactly the same shape. But maybe that is a good thing...

Stefan


----------



## bcrano (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm so jealous! I loved that handle and wanted it bad -- just didn't think it was the right size. So cool looking. Great job Stefan!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 19, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> Dave, the spacer is some reconstituted stone. I called it coral for a while, but think I had that mixed up and it is jasper.



That explains a lot! I was cursing that spacer, I just couldn't file it away and it dulled my rasps. :bat:





apicius9 said:


> Thanks Dave, the ferrule is dyed box elder burl and the handle is dyed maple. I sometimes have mixed feelings about my d-handles. I shape them completely free-hand from sqare blocks on the sander and they are easier to mess up than the octagonals. And I make them until I think they feel right, but hardly ever do I get two of them to be exactly the same shape. But maybe that is a good thing...
> 
> Stefan



I do love your D's, I think I've told you that before. They're so silky smooth and feel great in the hand. Every time I get one in I sit there admiring it.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 19, 2012)

bcrano said:


> I'm so jealous! I loved that handle and wanted it bad -- just didn't think it was the right size. So cool looking. Great job Stefan!



I've been looking at that one for a long time as well...just didn't have a blade to fit! Glad it finally went to a good home.


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 19, 2012)

That grey handle had been around for so long that I thought nobody liked it. Wish I had more of the maple, only enough left for 2-3 ferrules. But still 4 full length pieces of the yellow box elder. 

St


----------



## Bryan G. (Jan 19, 2012)

Nothing wrong with a couple D's with different shapes. Gives each one a unique feel!

Stefan that handle is sick, and I am not one for flashy yellows and such, the grey plays perfect with it. And for a D it looks comfy, rounded just right.


----------



## mdoublestack (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh yeah, thats my handle! On ma 240mm Mizuno Tanrejo Gyuto - think it is a great fit. I am so psyched about this setup! Ill chime in again when I get it in my hand. Thanks guys


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad you like it, Michael, really looks like a great match. IMHO, what makes the grey and yellow combo here so neat is that the yellow actually is double dyed and also has some grey in it, the two pieces correspond perfectly with each other. 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 8, 2012)

Ben F's deba with it's new handle. This one is finished beautifully, Stefan did a fantastic job here. :thumbsup: However I'm ashamed that my pictures don't live up to the level of his work. What can I say, it was snowing and wind was blowing. :scared4:


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 9, 2012)

Here are Karl's Takedas with new handles....


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 11, 2012)

Here's 4 very unique knife handle combos that I just got finished mounting up for Sean. As usual Stefan did a great job on these! :doublethumbsup:

Guess the knives anyone?


----------



## mhenry (Mar 11, 2012)

Those are the coolest ever


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 11, 2012)

Magical.


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 11, 2012)

Could we get a list of the knives, Sean?


----------



## bcrano (Mar 11, 2012)

Really great as ever!


----------



## geezr (Mar 11, 2012)

bcrano said:


> Really great as ever!



lus1:
WOW - the handles with white are really nice


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 12, 2012)

geezr said:


> WOW - the handles with white are really nice



Yes, Stefan's "imperial collection." Very unique.

Those are some polished blades too...


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 12, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Stefan's "imperial collection."



I like that LOL


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey, I started that! Don't I get some kind of royalty fee? Like a one wa handle per month sorta thing?


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 12, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Hey, I started that! Don't I get some kind of royalty fee? Like a one wa handle per month sorta thing?



That's about my monthly production these days.  But I am on it. Counted this weekend, I have 55 handles on my work desk in states between 'ready for gluing' and 'almost done'. Working on so many simultaneously occasionally feels like progress is extremely slow, but I have been working consistently over the past few weeks. Hope to get a few off the table soon.

Stefan


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 12, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Hey, I started that!



It didn't take until I said it.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 12, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 20, 2012)

Here's Miguel's custom Watanabe gyuto with a very unique handle combo from Stefan. This one looks way better in person than the pictures show.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 20, 2012)

Katagi Honyaki Gyuto - the handle is kingwood with a lightly spalted maple ferrule


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 20, 2012)

Beautiful stuff! Butt speaking of santukos, how is that Katagi different from a really long santuko?


----------



## dav (Apr 2, 2012)

Some lovely work here, as an ex carpenter who has loved working with wood much of his life its lovely to see. I think I might just try my hand at making a few for myself, lovely Stefan!


----------



## ecchef (Apr 2, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> Beautiful stuff! Butt speaking of santukos, how is that Katagi different from a really long santuko?



I dunno, but it has the same profile as my Takeda. :dontknow:


----------



## geezr (Apr 2, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Katagi Honyaki Gyuto - the handle is kingwood with a lightly spalted maple ferrule


Really nice 
So I take out from box my Takagi Honyaki gyuto, shown in picture at left, with handle by Stefan and installed by Dave and blade sharpened by Dave :thumbsup:
Also really nice, with handle being more complex and darker. Although described a gyuto the blade shape resemble santoku. My knife has not been thinned so it is hefty/mighty? but using it is very enjoyable. It is in box for now as I am focusing on using single bevel knives :knife:


----------



## heirkb (Apr 8, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Here's Miguel's custom Watanabe gyuto with a very unique handle combo from Stefan. This one looks way better in person than the pictures show.



If I leave the thumbnails smaller, this one reminds me of Starry Night.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 8, 2012)

heirkb said:


> If I leave the thumbnails smaller, this one reminds me of Starry Night.



Good call.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 19, 2012)

Here is Chris' Mashahiro (?) western petty (1/2 tang) that's been converted to a Stefan wa handle. 



BEFORE






AFTER







BEFORE






AFTER


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 19, 2012)

Here are two more of Chris' knives. Kumagoro & Hattori FH gyutos...


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 19, 2012)

Here are Jerome's new re-handles. Suisin Inox & Gesshin Ginga gyutos....


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 19, 2012)

Are all of those handles from Stefan? They are super nice!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 19, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> Are all of those handles from Stefan? They are super nice!




Yup they're all Stefan's


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 19, 2012)

Haha, sorry -- thought this was a thread in your forum. Stefan -- those are some killer handles!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow are those nice, that is an understatement. Unfortunately most of the cheap knives I have like Konosuke HD and Takeda cost more to re handle than the actual knife. That is if Stephan was accepting orders from regular folk.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 19, 2012)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Unfortunately most of the cheap knives I have like Konosuke HD and Takeda cost more to re handle than the actual knife.




So what? Never stopped me before.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah I'd have to say that a good percentage of the knives I install handles on aren't valued as highly as the handles themselves but it never stops people from going there. I'm glad for that too!


----------



## SameGuy (Apr 19, 2012)

I plan to send Dave a Tojiro bread knife fairly soon. That's exactly true. It's a cheap knife, but it is valued. A custom handle would make it much, much more awesomer.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 20, 2012)

I am reminded of the Forschner bread knife the Oivind owns.........


----------



## SameGuy (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm just waiting to hear back from Stefan if the purple-dyed tamarind handle is still up for grabs...


----------



## SameGuy (Apr 21, 2012)

LOL. Just noticed one of you hooligans changed my User Title.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 2, 2012)

Here is Mattrud's Carter slicer with new Stefan handle installed. Stefan please give us the details on this beauty.


----------



## add (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice.

Haven't seen sambar stag bark used on an end cap yet...


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 2, 2012)

I like it, I hope Matt does also. Interesting knife, it's wider than I had pictured it, mine is clearly slimmer. The handle is Australian black mulga with horn ferrule and nickel silver spacer. The mulga pieces I have are well seasoned, very dense, and quite dark, remind me of iron wood burl. Stag is a good idea for an end cap, but this one here is mammoth ivory bark. 

Stefan


----------



## Burl Source (Jun 2, 2012)

Now that is cool!
Pretty piece of Black Mulga, (one of koa's cousins)
I really like this one. Good Job Stefan.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 2, 2012)

I had absolutely no idea what wood this is.


----------



## obtuse (Jun 2, 2012)

That handle is one of the best of the bunch I've gotten to work on


----------



## mhenry (Jun 2, 2012)

Beautiful, and the finish looks perfect. I really need help in that dept.


----------



## markenki (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## mattrud (Jun 3, 2012)

I have to say I am really happy with this handle (and the knife after dave saved it). The handle really matches the knife very well. Wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 10, 2012)

Here is ElPesky's Carter petty(?) in ironwood handle....


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 10, 2012)

Now we have Adam B's Carter nakiri....


----------



## mattrud (Jun 10, 2012)

Dave, How many carters would you say you have re-handled?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 10, 2012)

mattrud said:


> Dave, How many carters would you say you have re-handled?




Mega-amounts 

I'd guess Carter & Watanabe as being the most rehandled wa knives.


----------



## cookinstuff (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow, that is some nice work Stefan and Dave, real nice. Can't wait to beat up some veggies with that nakiri. Thanks alot.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 14, 2012)

Here is Nolan's little Takeda with it's new Stefan handle...


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 14, 2012)

Next up is Yash's little knife from Shigefusa with it's new Stefan handle mounted up...


----------



## mhenry (Jul 14, 2012)

You two guys are a helluva team. Beautiful work as always


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 14, 2012)

mhenry said:


> You two guys are a helluva team. Beautiful work as always




Thanks Mike but it's really all Stefan doing the magic here, I get to the easy part to do.


----------



## mhenry (Jul 14, 2012)

That part kicks my butt, it aint easy




Dave Martell said:


> Thanks Mike but it's really all Stefan doing the magic here, I get to the easy part to do.


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 14, 2012)

Those knives are going to make for some really happy times in the kitchen, I think!


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 14, 2012)

I am always a little worried about the sizes when I make handles for knives I don't know, but it looks like the sizes are ok for those two . As for the 'easy part', I usually send my own knives for rehandlng to Dave, because he does such a good job. It's definitely more tricky work than many people imagine.

Thanks for the pics, Dave, more rehandling work will be in the mail to you shortly...

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is Jeff's Aritsugu A-types with their new Stefan Keller handles. These handles are simply fantastic! The quilted maple (I'm assuming that's what we have here) is stunning (oh and if you have more of this wood Stefan I'll take it off your hands - LOL) and the buffalo and black palm ferrules are done very nicely too. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 15, 2012)

A while ago I had tried selling some of that maple here without takers. I guess my marketing sucks  

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 15, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> A while ago I had tried selling some of that maple here without takers. I guess my marketing sucks
> 
> Stefan




Nah, it's more like we have no vision


----------



## Kentucky Jeff (Jul 15, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> A while ago I had tried selling some of that maple here without takers. I guess my marketing sucks
> 
> Stefan




What am I? Chopped Liver?:biggrin:


Looks great Dave and of course it wasn't possible without Stefan:viking:


----------



## mhenry (Jul 15, 2012)

I should have bought some. it is beautiful


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 15, 2012)

Sweeeeeeet!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 16, 2012)

Today's install belongs to Julian. I really like this one.


----------



## JMac (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice work, Thank you.


----------



## echerub (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh wow... that one looks beauuuuuutiful!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 16, 2012)

that is sweet. Love how that handle pops.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 17, 2012)

Here is Rick's Tanaka yanagiba with it's new Stefan handle installed. Wow - talk about high end handle making, eh? :thumbsup:

I did a little blade TLC while the knife was here in the shop and I think the package came out well. I hope you like it Rick.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm normally not a fan of dyed handles, but that turned out great!


----------



## mhenry (Jul 17, 2012)

I like that one too, and the finish is beautiful.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 17, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Here is Rick's Tanaka yanagiba with it's new Stefan handle installed. Wow - talk about high end handle making, eh? :thumbsup:
> 
> I did a little blade TLC while the knife was here in the shop and I think the package came out well. I hope you like it Rick.



Holy ****!! That's an upgrade!!! It looks even better on the blade. Can't wait till she's finally home. I can't even believe it's mine really.

I can't thank you guys enough for doing this for me. Thanks a million!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 17, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Holy ****!! That's an upgrade!!! It looks even better on the blade. Can't wait till she's finally home. I can't even believe it's mine really.
> 
> I can't thank you guys enough for doing this for me. Thanks a million!!




I'm glad that you like it Rick, have fun with it. 


PS - There's a guy on my FB page asking if it's for sale.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow some great looking dyed wood there. Loving the colors that have been coming through lately.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 18, 2012)

Glad you guys like them, those last ones took a while but I was happy with the outcomes. Btw, can anybody verify the blue wood in Rick's handle? I send maple burl, buckeye burl, and box elder burl out for dying and stabilizing. When they came back, I had a hard time telling the box elder from the maple (of course, I did not mark them...) - I am reasonably sure that is s box elder, but I have not used that very pften before. Any other interpretations? 

Stefan

P.S. Justin, your PM box is full...


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 18, 2012)

It looks just like the dyed box elder that ArizonaIronwood sells so that's my vote.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 18, 2012)

Today we have a couple of Shigefusa rehandles that belong to Adam. The gyuto shows an amazing example of Norfolk pine outfitted with a beautifully streaked buffalo horn ferrule and I believe the yanagiba is koa with a Norfolk pine ferrule and silver spacer. As usual, Stefan please correct me if I'm wrong here.


----------



## obtuse (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice combo


----------



## SameGuy (Jul 18, 2012)

The Norfolk Island pine is amazing.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 18, 2012)

I almost forgot about those, I really like the combo of the two handles that are 'connected' through the use of the same pine wood on the pair of Shigefusas. And that gyuto handle has been a personal favorite, I would have kept it if I had had a gyuto left to rehandle for myself 

Stefan


----------



## cookinstuff (Jul 18, 2012)

Well Stefan, I must say I'm glad you gave it up. Thanks alot guys, you two truly work wonders. My Shigefusa are looking nice and classy, not too flashy. Wow, just wow, thanks again Stefan and Dave.


----------



## Dhenslee (Jul 19, 2012)

Stephan, do you have any handles available? I will buy a knife to fit it. As an old woodworker, I know good work when I see it.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 19, 2012)

Dhenslee said:


> Stephan, do you have any handles available? I will buy a knife to fit it. As an old woodworker, I know good work when I see it.



Thanks! The whole bottom row in this picture is available, I want to discuss a few modalities with Dave first and will then post them individually. But if something jumps out at you, you can email me at customorders at japanesehandles.com.

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8162/7579923302_b5f7cd23cf_b.jpg




Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 20, 2012)

What the????:bigeek:


----------



## obtuse (Jul 20, 2012)

Stefan's been busy!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 20, 2012)

Lol I think Dave just saw any spare time go out the window.


----------



## mhenry (Jul 20, 2012)

Bottom row 7th from the left for my 245mm Carter gyuto?


----------



## SameGuy (Jul 20, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## obtuse (Jul 20, 2012)

mhenry said:


> Bottom row 7th from the left for my 245mm Carter gyuto?



That's one of my favorites, perfect for a light gyuto or small yanagiba.


----------



## mhenry (Jul 20, 2012)

obtuse said:


> That's one of my favorites, perfect for a light gyuto or small yanagiba.



Thanks, I want it. I miss having a Stefan handle in my set since selling my Watanabe


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 21, 2012)

I like the one 2 to the right from the red and white striped one. Hoping that is big enough for a santoku, since my other choice was to small.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 21, 2012)

Today we have Bob's yanagiba with it's new Stefan handle mounted. Very nice little package here.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 21, 2012)

that looks awesome!


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 21, 2012)

This is exciting, I had forgotten about some of these handles  Looks like you have been busy, Dave. 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's a 6-pack of Stefan handles mounted on Mike & Travis' knives. I believe 5 of them belong to Mike's although I'm not sure which ones. _*Note - there's a Carter usuba seen here.


_


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 25, 2012)

There are some beauties in this batch for sure...

Well done Stefan!


----------



## DoubleA (Jul 31, 2012)

Name the knife:

Middle one in the picture. Shopping for a suji, love at first sight except i want the 300mm.


----------



## tkern (Jul 31, 2012)

Gesshin Ginga from JKI. Its a great knife, I use it all the time. It has a little flex, very light, and takes an edge very nicely.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 2, 2012)

Here is Dave's Suisin gyuto with it's new Stefan handle installed....


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 3, 2012)

Love the end cap and ferule. is that mammoth ivory?


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> Love the end cap and ferule. is that mammoth ivory?



The end cap is mammoth tooth, the ferrule is dyed maple burl. But the colors go very well together, so I just combined them here. Looks nice on a knife 

Stefan


----------



## Von blewitt (Aug 14, 2012)

All these look amazing


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 14, 2012)

Here is Erik's nakiri with it's new Stefan handle installed. I'm pretty sure that the end wood species is maple but the middle main portion is unknown to me, help Stefan! 

This is a real good looking well finished handle that suits the knife very nicely. :thumbsup:


----------



## EdipisReks (Aug 14, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Here is Dave's Suisin gyuto with it's new Stefan handle installed....



that's just killer!


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks, guys! The wood on Erik's nakiri is just a really nice piece of koa, that comes in many different shapes and patterns...

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 14, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> Thanks, guys! The wood on Erik's nakiri is just a really nice piece of koa, that comes in many different shapes and patterns...
> 
> Stefan




Koa? I can see it kind of but it's just way too nice, well not that koa isn't nice, it's just that this piece is super nice compared to what we usually see. Well ya fooled me Mr. Keller


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 14, 2012)

Yep, that piece definitely stands out, maybe I should have called is heirloom quality 

Stefan


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 14, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Koa? I can see it kind of but it's just way too nice, well not that koa isn't nice, it's just that this piece is super nice compared to what we usually see. Well ya fooled me Mr. Keller



That may be because it's running diagonally. Either way it's super nice looking!! Great job guys!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 4, 2012)

Check out this handle just installed. The spalting and depth on this one is incredible and I have to say that Stefan did a fantastic job finishing it too. :thumbsup:


----------



## markenki (Oct 4, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 4, 2012)

That is some amazing wood!


----------



## cookinstuff (Oct 4, 2012)

Very nice, I had to resist that beautiful wood myself.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Oct 4, 2012)

Wild looking.

Very, very, cool.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 4, 2012)

Glad it went on the right knife, the handle is a bit stubby and a deba is perfect for it. Thanks Dave and - aaeehh, who bought it? :scratchhead:

Stefan


----------



## daveb (Oct 5, 2012)

Stefan, I bought an inexpensive deba to see if I liked that style knife on fish. (I had never used anything on fish that didn't say "Dexter Russell" on it.) Several fish later I was liking the knife and your handle sale came along. Who am I to argue with destiny?

Regards,

Dave


----------



## mhenry (Oct 5, 2012)

Very Nice what kinda wood is it?


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 5, 2012)

Just some nice spalted maple.

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 11, 2012)

Here's a really nice pair of (some awesome) koa & buffalo Stefan handles. These handles look about 10x better in real life and they don't look too shabby in the pictures either. You did good here Stefan.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Oct 11, 2012)

These look fantastic (particularly the gyuto).


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 11, 2012)

I like them all. Beautiful handles Stefan.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 14, 2012)

Here are Philip's Takeda & Masamoto with their new Stefan handles installed....


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 14, 2012)

Here is Cody's Watanabe honyaki mirror polished gyuto with Stefan made vintage bakelite and buffalo horn handle. This knife is a stunner!


----------



## statusquo (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh man, those are mind blowing!


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 14, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Here is Cody's Watanabe honyaki mirror polished gyuto with Stefan made vintage bakelite and buffalo horn handle. This knife is a stunner!



That is a stunner. That has all the sexy going for it. Nice combo, and I really don't care for sharp colors in handles. 

k.


----------



## unkajonet (Oct 14, 2012)

That Watanabe is a stunner! Great work!


----------



## AmuseMe (Oct 15, 2012)

Signed up to say thank you to Dave, Stefan, and of course Shinichi. I can not wait until I can see and use this knife in person :laugh:
Thank you Stefan for being patient with me during the entire ordeal! 
And thank you Dave for having it done so quickly!

-Cody


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 15, 2012)

Welcome to the Knut House and congrats on a very cool knife!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 15, 2012)

Great to have you here Cody, welcome!


----------



## kalaeb (Oct 15, 2012)

I love that handle, this may be a great alternative to my need for blue mammoth. Got any more of those Stefan?


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks guys! Hi Cody, welcome and thanks - glad you like it! And yes, I have a bit of that blue bakelite left. Since there is not much and my source just sold his last piece, I was thinking about using it more for accents than for full handles, but I could make one or two more. Actually, one other ordered one is on the table right now. 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 19, 2012)

Here are Jan's left handed honyaki (one that's mirror polished) yanagibas with their new custom Stefan handles installed. Talk about high end packages, lots of $$ in these (low end) pictures. It's a shame that my pictures don't do these knives justice, they're really incredible looking in person.

Maybe Jan will come along and help us with the makers and Stefan can talk about the materials used. I know that I see some mammoth tooth end caps here.:cool2:


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 19, 2012)

I was wondering whatever happened to those... Looking good, nice knives, Jan! IIRC, the red spacer is bakelite, everything else is mammoth or blackwood. 

Stefan


----------



## euphorbioid (Nov 19, 2012)

Dave PM'd me that if I wanted to be surprised I shouldn't click on the link he provided. That decision took about 2 nanoseconds. Those handles look fantastic. Stefan, you are indeed an artist. The polished one is a Suisin Dreamcraft that Jon Broida got for me. I don't remember who the forger was. I gather Suisin has several guys who forge and sharpen for this series. The other one is by Mizuno from JCK. 

Thanks to Dave for the installation and Stefan for the design and construction of these handles. They are very cool. I will bring the others up tomorrow to Dave's to see what the whole collection looks like.

Jan


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 19, 2012)

Hah, I knew you'd click! 

I'm glad that you like them and I'll be seeing you tomorrow.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 19, 2012)

Holy freaking wow!!!


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 19, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Here are Jan's left handed honyaki (one that's mirror polished) yanagibas with their new custom Stefan handles installed. Talk about high end packages, lots of $$ in these (low end) pictures. It's a shame that my pictures don't do these knives justice, they're really incredible looking in person.
> 
> Maybe Jan will come along and help us with the makers and Stefan can talk about the materials used. I know that I see some mammoth tooth end caps here.:cool2:



mother&%!#&er those are awesome!


----------



## brainsausage (Nov 19, 2012)

Lightsabers!!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 8, 2013)

A Carter with a Stefan Keller handle upgrade....


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 8, 2013)

Sweet, Dave. It took me forever to finally send the handle and knife to you, but it sure looks great. 

k.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm glad that you like it K


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 9, 2013)

Here's very nice lefty Shigefusa yanagiba with it's new Stefan handle installed. Check out the blond buffalo horn ferrule, sweetness!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 9, 2013)

Is that dyed maple? It looks fantastic and the blond horn is awesome with it. Nice job guys.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks nice, thanks Dave. To be honest, I am not sure what the wood is - I had sent in maple burl and box elder burl for dying and stabilizing but didn't mark them. When they came back I found them harder to tell apart than before. But I _think_ this is box elder. 

Stefan


----------



## mhenry (Feb 10, 2013)

Very Nice


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow I got chills looking at that knife. If only you made D-handles. 

Keep up the great work.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't? I'm just slow with them (as if I were fast with anything else...) and prefer making octagons, but occasionally I try D-shaped ones. Thanks for the kind words,

Stefan


----------



## ecchef (Feb 11, 2013)

Crothcipt said:


> Wow I got chills looking at that knife. If only you made D-handles.
> 
> Keep up the great work.



One of Stefan's 'D' beauties:





Hawaiian kikui nut, purpleheart & fossil mammoth tooth.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 11, 2013)

Here is Mike's gyuto with it's new Stefan handle installed. The handle is constructed of Hawaiian Halawood with an African blackwood ferrule & copper spacer, she's a looker.....


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 11, 2013)

Here are Jeff's pair of Carters with their new Stefan handles....


----------



## mhenry (Feb 11, 2013)

As always beautiful work guys


----------



## cclin (Feb 11, 2013)

:thumbsup2:


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 11, 2013)

I especially like that walnut handle on that little deba, nice combo IMHO. Hope you will have fun with them!

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 11, 2013)

That deba handle is smooth as a baby's backside.


----------



## Halfdeaf (Feb 12, 2013)

I was originally concerned that the handle for the yanagi was going to have too narrow of a profile, but looking at the pic I think it will work alright - the length will help to balance it. The original (Ho/Horn) handle on the knife was way too big...

The handle on the deba is scrumptious(!) and looks like it will really compliment the thick blade of the knife.

I'm in Stefan's queue for a custom handle for my Carter nakiri - then the whole set will have fancy pants...

Good eating!

Jeff


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 12, 2013)

I love the "black" handle on that Carter, Stefan.

Love!


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks, glad you guys like them. For the black one I was thinking more something like a fuguhiki or a takohiki, but now that I see it on the knife, it looks fine to me. But it clearly is on the slimmer side. 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 12, 2013)

Halfdeaf said:


> I was originally concerned that the handle for the yanagi was going to have too narrow of a profile, but looking at the pic I think it will work alright - the length will help to balance it. The original (Ho/Horn) handle on the knife was way too big...
> 
> The handle on the deba is scrumptious(!) and looks like it will really compliment the thick blade of the knife.
> 
> ...




Hi Jeff,
The new yanagiba handle is IMO a perfect fit, I think you'll be pleased with it and the deba handle really makes the knife complete. These were two knives in desperate need of an upgrade.


----------



## miketayl0r (Feb 13, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


>



Looks amazing Dave! Cant wait for it! Thanks


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 13, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> I don't? I'm just slow with them (as if I were fast with anything else...) and prefer making octagons, but occasionally I try D-shaped ones. Thanks for the kind words,
> 
> Stefan



When I wrote that I wasn't sure if anyone made d's anymore.

Ty Ecchef for the pics. Another stunner handle.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 7, 2013)

Here is Daniel's Yoshikane with it's new Stefan handled installed. This is a very unique handle - it is an oval shape with bone scales, an amboyna core that wraps completely around through the butt end, and come with a buffalo ferrule on top! 
I applaud Daniel for taking a chance on this one. :happy3:


BTW, the pictures suck, the knife looks _soooooooooo_ much better in real life.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 7, 2013)

Here is Dave's suji with it's new Stefan handle installed. I'm unsure of the woods used on this one but I'm sure Stefan can help us out here. I really like how this one came out, it's a great match up.


----------



## mhenry (May 7, 2013)

That suji does look good


----------



## daveb (May 7, 2013)

Dave, It did come out well - all the more so because it was a rehab. I originally bought it for a 300 but then it took a header and met the tile floor.




I sent it back to Stefan thinking I was SOL but he graciously repaired the handle, re-sized it for a 240 and refused payment for the fix.

Many thanks all around.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## apicius9 (May 7, 2013)

Glad to see that this worked out, Dave. The wood is one of my last pieces of spalted kukui nut. That wood is very light, and cross-cut like this it may have hidden cracks. With pieces like that, I always try to break them before I work them - if they hold up I make a handle, and if they break I have two ferrule pieces... Yours may have had a hidden crack that only made a difference when it was sanded down and then it broke when it dropped. Glad to see that it found another knife, and it looks good in the combo. Btw, spacer is stainless steel and the ferrule is redwood burl. 

Stefan

P.S. The bone handle looks like it makes a good match also. I always liked that one but wasn't sure anybody else would...


----------



## Mrmnms (May 7, 2013)

The suji is outrageous, and Stephan is remarkably gracious.


----------



## ThEoRy (May 7, 2013)

Awesome work guys!!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 7, 2013)

daveb said:


> Dave, It did come out well - all the more so because it was a rehab. I originally bought it for a 300 but then it took a header and met the tile floor.
> 
> I sent it back to Stefan thinking I was SOL but he graciously repaired the handle, re-sized it for a 240 and refused payment for the fix.
> 
> ...




I didn't know about this....awesomeness all around!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 8, 2013)

Here we have David's Gesshin Ginga with it's new Stefan handle installed. Is this some killer koa or what?


----------



## Dave Martell (May 8, 2013)

Next up is Ken's Masamoto gyuto wearing it's new ancient kauri (with blong buffalo horn ferrule & mokume end cap) handle.


----------



## mhenry (May 8, 2013)

That's very nice You two do beautiful work!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 8, 2013)

mhenry said:


> That's very nice You two do beautiful work!




Thanks Mike, we say the same thing about you too.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 8, 2013)

Wow, some impressive new work here.

I particularly like the relatively understated Koa handle on the Ginga, but the wild bone/Amboyna/horn deal works for me as well!


----------



## geezr (May 8, 2013)

Next up is Ken's Masamoto gyuto wearing it's new ancient kauri (with blong buffalo horn ferrule & mokume end cap) handle. 

:wow: That is really nice :beer:
Thank you Stefan and Dave :thankyou2:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 8, 2013)

I'm glad to see that you like it Ken.


----------



## apicius9 (May 8, 2013)

Just looked again at David's knife and really like it. One of my favorite koa pieces also, premium curl combined with some spalted sapwood. And I am glad that Ken's knife came out well because he is one of the nicest people I know. 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (May 21, 2013)

I just finished mounting this one up, it's Salvatore's Shigefusa with it's new Stefan made blackwood or ebony (?) handle with buffalo horn ferrule. Just look at the finish that Stefan puts on his handles, very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Crothcipt (May 21, 2013)

stunning


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 21, 2013)

I love it.


----------



## unkajonet (May 21, 2013)

Simple and elegant. Beautiful.


----------



## ThEoRy (May 21, 2013)

Classy as a motha%$#@*^!


----------



## salvatore (May 21, 2013)

Stefan and Dave,

Simply outstanding! It's exactly what I was imagining in my mind's eye... brought to life.


----------



## apicius9 (May 21, 2013)

Glad you like it, Salvatore!

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (May 21, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> Glad you like it, Salvatore!
> 
> Stefan



lus1:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 27, 2013)

This one is sick....vintage blue Bakelite with (some great) buffalo horn, nickel silver spacers, and a mosaic pin in the tail end mounted on Michael's Kumagoro gyuto, freshly sharpened and ready to go. cool:


----------



## EdipisReks (May 27, 2013)

that looks great!

as an aside, how are the Kumagoros?


----------



## Dave Martell (May 27, 2013)

EdipisReks said:


> .....as an aside, how are the Kumagoros?




Just like Yoshikane they're sort of thick(ish) where the blade road transitions into the "hammer finish". I try to reduce this transition by smoothing it out on each sharpening, sort of an edge thinning for a wide bevel. The blade roads are usually found pretty flat and even though. They get screaming sharp too.


----------



## X-JaVeN-X (May 27, 2013)

Looks great! Looking forward to getting it in my hands. I will be sending payment in just a few minutes.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 27, 2013)

Glad you like it Mike. She's shipping out tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 29, 2013)

Here are Don's knives with their new Stefan handles installed. One is premium amboyna burl & black horn, the other is spalted Hawaiian signature wood, redwood burl ferrule, and translucent artificial tortoise spacer.


----------



## El Pescador (May 29, 2013)

Looks great Dave!


----------



## unkajonet (May 29, 2013)

me like-y


----------



## X-JaVeN-X (May 30, 2013)

Great! You guys ruined my knife!

I used to use the knife all the time...now that it's back, I'm gonna have to frame it and hang it on the wall instead.

In all seriousness...the knife looks great. I can't wait to put it to work.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 30, 2013)

X-JaVeN-X said:


> Great! You guys ruined my knife!
> 
> I used to use the knife all the time...now that it's back, I'm gonna have to frame it and hang it on the wall instead.
> 
> In all seriousness...the knife looks great. I can't wait to put it to work.




LOL...she's a looker now ain't she?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 30, 2013)

Dave that Yusuke looks wicked pissa! Though you'd appreciate the Mass-hole expression. ;-)


----------



## Dave Martell (May 30, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Dave that Yusuke looks wicked pissa! Though you'd appreciate the Mass-hole expression. ;-)



I feel like I'm back home.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is Huw's yangiba with it's newly installed Hawaiian mango with buffalo horn ferrule (& brass spacer) Stefan handle....


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 11, 2013)

I've been telling people for years how magical Stefan's handles are....just slip one onto your knife and it can make the rest of the knife shine....not to mention get sharper too! 








The handle is constructed from Belize Rosewood Burl, Curly Koa ferrule, & synthetic turquoise spacer.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 11, 2013)

Strange, when I put them on my own knives they atill just start rusting  That one looks nice, still one of my favorite woods. 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 11, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> Strange, when I put them on my own knives they atill just start rusting




So true :slaphead:


----------



## DerSnap (Aug 16, 2013)

I just wanted to say, WOW! I am totally impressed with the handles I have seen here. Sure that should go with out saying but honestly its had me looking through every single page. Not a single handle I didn't like, and I hope one day to be able to also have one of these designed for my knife(s).

Very tasteful, classy, and beautiful!

:2thumbsup:


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 16, 2013)

Vielen Dank fuer die netten Worte  

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 24, 2013)

African Blackwood, vintage bakelite, & blue mammoth tooth end cap on a Mizuno gyuto....

















See more images here...
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/14115-Project-Mizuno?p=236927&viewfull=1#post236927


----------



## swarth (Aug 27, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> Here are Jeff's pair of Carters with their new Stefan handles....



That yanagi is so fly.


----------



## DerSnap (Aug 28, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> Vielen Dank fuer die netten Worte
> 
> Stefan



I just call it as I see it. Truly nice work.
Have you ever considered or could you ever make some handles for an espresso machine? I would imagine (dream) of a stained green type. 
Pure lust!

Shamus


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 30, 2013)

Here's Anthony's 6-pack of new Stefan handles installed....


----------



## Von blewitt (Aug 30, 2013)

They look great! Awesome knives!!!


----------



## tripleq (Aug 30, 2013)

The cleaver looks cool. Reminds me of a barber pole.


----------



## antbanks (Sep 5, 2013)

Just arrived today. Great work as always by Stefan, and the installation of these handles by Dave is flawless. Thanks so much guys! Hate that I will probably end up selling a few of these, but that will just be an excuse to do some more projects down the road.

Anthony


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 5, 2013)

antbanks said:


> Just arrived today. Great work as always by Stefan, and the installation of these handles by Dave is flawless. Thanks so much guys! Hate that I will probably end up selling a few of these, but that will just be an excuse to do some more projects down the road.
> 
> Anthony




I'm glad that you like them Anthony. Thanks for the work!


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 5, 2013)

Happy to hear you like them, Anthony. I think my personal facorites are the kauri handle and the little petty.

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 11, 2013)

Just finished up with these two for Norm. The deba is Hawaiian pheasant wood with a black ash burl ferrule, the gyuto has suji wood handle (the national tree of Japan) with a horn ferrule.


----------



## tripleq (Sep 19, 2013)

Got my knives from Dave yesterday and had a chance to give them a really good look today. Dave's installation is flawless. What can I say Stefan? Absolutely gorgeous. Thanks a million.


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks Norm, glad you like them. I really like that sugi, I'll have to make a few more of that. BTW, didn't you have 3 handles?

Stefan


----------



## tripleq (Sep 19, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> Thanks Norm, glad you like them. I really like that sugi, I'll have to make a few more of that. BTW, didn't you have 3 handles?
> 
> Stefan



Yes I did. I was going to use the 3rd for a forgecraft that I did some work on (pics in the show your work section) but when I saw the handle in person I didn't really feel like the knife was worthy of it. Dave is putting it on my Watanabe 240 gyuto. Can't wait to see her.


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks Norm. Was that the cascara handle? I forgot who had that, and I am looking forward to seeing that on a knife, I really love the wood... Oh, and thanks for thinking it worthy of a Watanabe knife 

Stefan


----------



## tripleq (Sep 19, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> Thanks Norm. Was that the cascara handle? I forgot who had that, and I am looking forward to seeing that on a knife, I really love the wood... Oh, and thanks for thinking it worthy of a Watanabe knife
> 
> Stefan



Yup. That's the one. I didn't picture it on the Watanabe but when I put the handle up to the knife the choice was easy. I think it's gonna look awesome.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 30, 2013)

Here is Norm's 3rd Stefan handle all mounted up on his Watanabe gyuto....


----------



## tripleq (Sep 30, 2013)

Ohhhh man. That looks good. Thanks Dave and Stefan!!!


----------



## cheflarge (Sep 30, 2013)

Damn it that's SEXY!!! :knife:


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 30, 2013)

I kinda like it myself, love that cascara wood and still think of Watanabe gyutos as having the perfect profile for me. Gotta add a 240 one day.

Stefan


----------



## tripleq (Sep 30, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong Stefan but I believe this wood has similar properties to ho wood. Maybe a little heavier?? I think it will change very little in the balance of the knife. It is just a tad shorter than the Watanabe handle. One thing I noticed about this wood is that pictures don't do it justice. There is actually a lot of fine, low contrast detail going on in the grain. Very interesting. 



apicius9 said:


> I kinda like it myself, love that cascara wood and still think of Watanabe gyutos as having the perfect profile for me. Gotta add a 240 one day.
> 
> Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 30, 2013)

I think the closest in appearance to the cascara is quilted maple. Actually, I bought the block I have as quilted maple but from the pattern everything points to cascara - based on what Mark has described. But the working characteristcs are not very different from maple either. Definitely heavier than ho wood, but the Watanabe can take a slightly heftier handle and having it a bit shorter than the original will also help to retain close to the original balance. I agree with the dilemma: Some of these wood patterns are just so difficult to get across in 2-D photography. I have been thinking about moving to video if I present handles for sale in the future, hoping that the depth of the woods will come across better. 

Stefan


----------



## Dream Burls (Sep 30, 2013)

I think the Cascara more closely resembles Big Leaf Maple.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 6, 2013)

Another beauty from Stefan....

_You can see pics of the whole knife *HERE*_


----------



## swarth (Oct 9, 2013)

Superb as always. Cannot wait for mine.


----------



## willic (Dec 29, 2013)

Help me! I love these handles! How do I get one? Do I install it myself???

Thanks,
Will


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you, Will! People here can tell you that I can be very slow in making these and I am way behind with my orders - as usual. My hope is that I will get things sorted out again in January, and also find someeone to help me out in the shop, at least until the pile of orders is finished. Once I now what's going on, I will post an update in my forum section.

Stefan


----------



## willic (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks! You do have some amazing handles!!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 19, 2014)

*Hello Kitty
*​


----------



## Anton (Mar 19, 2014)

Next time - warn us....


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Mar 19, 2014)

Damn I afraid I had to admit I like it


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 19, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Damn I afraid I had to admit I like it




Me too :jumpy:


----------



## Hbeernink (Mar 19, 2014)

bwahahahaha! love this


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 19, 2014)

Hbeernink said:


> bwahahahaha! love this




Hopefully your wife will too.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 19, 2014)

I wonder what Shigefusa would say about it?


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 19, 2014)

I cannot believe this ended up on a Shigefusa. But it looks not bad, if I may say so... Thanks Dave!

Stefan


----------



## WarrenB (Mar 19, 2014)

Woooahhh a Kittyfusa:biggrin: You just have to smile at something like that:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Hbeernink (Mar 19, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> I cannot believe this ended up on a Shigefusa. But it looks not bad, if I may say so... Thanks Dave!
> 
> Stefan



there aren't many blades that can wear a handle like that- it'd better be something good!


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello Shiggy. I love it! Now if we could get a Yoda one...........:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 26, 2014)

Shigefusa nakiri with (something different from Stefan) a modified D-Shaped handle....


----------



## mkriggen (Mar 26, 2014)

Very nice, what's the wood Stefan?


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 26, 2014)

A handle I was not 100% happy with, because by the time I was done, it was a little smaller than I set out to make it. But the owner and Dave think it is fine, so here it is. These tangs on the shigefusas are ridiculously huge. Wood is polyanna / wild almond burl, mammoth ivory spacer and blackwood ferrule. 

Stefan


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Mar 26, 2014)

sorry for hijacking 



apicius9 said:


> These tangs on the shigefusas are ridiculously huge.


Painfully huge. Tang on any Shig guyto has enough metal for a small petty. Damn, even on 150mm Shig petty tang has enough metal for another small petty.
Why do they do it like this? For weight balance?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 26, 2014)

I may heat and pound down (thin) the next Shigefusa tang I have to do. They are stupid huge.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 27, 2014)

Here's a really nice higher end handle from Stefan...


----------



## steelcity (Mar 27, 2014)

I like that.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 27, 2014)

This last handle haunted me in my sleep for some time... I hope the new owner will like it. Thanks for the assembly and the pictures, Dave!

Stefan


----------



## jimbob (Mar 27, 2014)

Argh! So many nice combos! I've been trying to decide on handles a long time and it just keeps changing, getting close though....


----------



## cheflarge (Mar 28, 2014)

Really, really like the Shig nakiri & kiritsuke tipped gyuto. The handles on both of the above mentioned are absolutely stunning! :thumbup:


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 28, 2014)

jimbob said:


> Argh! So many nice combos! I've been trying to decide on handles a long time and it just keeps changing, getting close though....



I had a hard time with it too. I just showed pictures of what I liked and let the master take the wheel.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 1, 2014)

Here's the first Stefan handle that I mounted in the new shop....


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 14, 2014)

I've always said that a Stefan handle makes the whole blade look better....


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 14, 2014)

Looks good to me, I would use that, thanks Dave. The good thing about you taking some time is that by the time you are done I have forgotten all about the handle and get a surprise 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 18, 2014)

Another top shelf Stefan handle here......African Blackwood, with a streaked buffalo horn ferrule, a vintage red bakelite spacer, with a mammoth tooth end cap!!! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 18, 2014)

craziest looking handle ive ever seen, and I mean that in a good way


----------



## Erilyn75 (Nov 20, 2014)

Ohhhhh I can't wait to see mine!


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 20, 2014)

CoqaVin said:


> craziest looking handle ive ever seen, and I mean that in a good way



Back OFF it's MINE!!! Maybe you could see it in person one day though...


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 20, 2014)

haha Rick, I dont know if I could just "see"it LOL


----------



## TDj (Dec 2, 2014)

ThEoRy said:


> Back OFF it's MINE!!! Maybe you could see it in person one day though...



Loving the red bakelite and mammoth tooth on that one, ThEoRy. Really made me miss my Konosuke with red bakelite that had been banished to the drawer (don't worry - it had a saya on it). Fortunately I just sold off the Hiro Shiro I had in order to use my Konosuke more ...


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 4, 2014)

Here's a really nice one - bakelite, redwood, and copper - installed on a 270mm Watanabe sujihiki embellished with a phoenix engraving. The handle looks pretty good in the pictures but trust me it's like 10x better in real life. Stefan used premium components on this one and paired with his level of F&F, well, it's just great. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## TDj (Dec 4, 2014)

... 
holy.
crap.


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks Dave, great-looking knife if I may say so... This handle came out a bit more tone-in-tone than I expected, but I always liked the subtle elegance of it. Looks like a good match for the knife.

Stefan


----------



## Chefu (Dec 4, 2014)

Subtle elegance -- well said, a real beauty!


----------



## hens_chang (Dec 8, 2014)

Wow. That's outstanding!!. I wish I can have that. Is that for sale?


----------



## chefguy6908 (May 26, 2015)

Stefan, I have been trying to email you through your website but any email address I have found via link won't work for some reason. Is there anyway to email you about getting handles?

Thanks!
Timothy


----------



## apicius9 (May 26, 2015)

chefguy6908 said:


> Stefan, I have been trying to email you through your website but any email address I have found via link won't work for some reason. Is there anyway to email you about getting handles?
> 
> Thanks!
> Timothy



PM sent. Sorry about the email issues with the website, have to look into that. 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 23, 2015)

Noah's Masakage gyuto - 240mm....


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 23, 2015)

That handle is kauri wood & maple.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 23, 2015)

Looks nice, well done Stefan and Dave. I think a combination of ancient kauri and bog oak would make a handle with a lot of character (due to the age)


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 5, 2015)

Here's Brian's brand new Zakuri with a brand new Stefan handle installed....


----------



## brianh (Aug 5, 2015)

AWESOME, Dave (and of course Stefan)!!! Jon re-profiled and thinned it. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 5, 2015)

Yeah and the spine/choil on this knife is all rounded and polished up nicely too, came from Jon that way.


----------



## hens_chang (Nov 9, 2015)

Very charming knife!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 20, 2015)

Here's a shiny 177mm (7") Carter gyuto with it's new Stefan D-shaped handle in amboyna.....


----------



## chef101 (Mar 7, 2016)

Pm me on pricing would like to buy one or two ASAP


----------



## bkultra (Mar 7, 2016)

chef101 said:


> Pm me on pricing would like to buy one or two ASAP



Stefan Has recently moved across country and started a new job. I don't believe he is making handles or has a shop setup.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 7, 2016)

bkultra said:


> Stefan Has recently moved across country and started a new job. I don't believe he is making handles or has a shop setup.



Thanks, that is the situation. I will move to a larger place mid-April, and I am thinking about setting up a new shop there. I probably will not be able to do this quickly unless I find a few 'investors' to buy replacements for a few tools that I left behind. I am thinking about taking on a few discounted but prepaid orders for that, but first I still have to clean up some of the mess I caused toward the end of last year with my old orders. Working on that...

Stefan


----------



## chef101 (Mar 7, 2016)

Ok let me know when u can start i am ready when u are for 3-5 of them ty u so much


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 7, 2016)

apicius9 said:


> Thanks, that is the situation. I will move to a larger place mid-April, and I am thinking about setting up a new shop there. I probably will not be able to do this quickly unless I find a few 'investors' to buy replacements for a few tools that I left behind. I am thinking about taking on a few discounted but prepaid orders for that, but first I still have to clean up some of the mess I caused toward the end of last year with my old orders. Working on that...
> 
> Stefan



You know I'm still interested ... happy to help get things going when you are ready


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 26, 2016)

Stefan's back in action with an ironwood handle mounted to a Shigefusa yanagiba.

_(Please excuse the dust...stuff is blowing all around outside today) _:O


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 26, 2016)

Dave Martell said:


> Stefan's back in action with an ironwood handle mounted to a Shigefusa yanagiba.
> 
> _(Please excuse the dust...stuff is blowing all around outside today) _:O



:doublethumbsup:

Looks like some red vintage Bakelite as the spacer


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 26, 2016)

tjangula said:


> :doublethumbsup:
> 
> Looks like some red vintage Bakelite as the spacer




That would be my guess too. Oh and I believe that the ferrule might be blackwood but I'll let Stefan tell us about that.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## apicius9 (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks Dave. Yup, desert ironwood burl & red bakelite spacer. Ferrule looks like blackwood - you really expect me to remember what I used ? One of the 'old' ones I am still working on getting out. 

Stefan


----------



## Chefu (Mar 27, 2016)

Stefan / Dave, it looks freaking awesome! Can hardly wait to get it back.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 27, 2016)

Chefu said:


> Stefan / Dave, it looks freaking awesome! Can hardly wait to get it back.




It's heading out tomorrow Greg.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 16, 2016)

This is one my favorite handles from Stefan. I'm sure it was one of the most expensive and luxurious back at it's time (the early days). The knife is owned by Bob "Octaveman" whom some may remember from both KF and Fred's forums. 

Just thought I'd share....


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 16, 2016)

One thing I like about the handle is why I'd call the inverse spacer (thicker end pieces than the centre piece, seem to more commonly see it the other way). That engraving is pretty cool too looking at the pics takes me back to my KKF lurker days. 

One of my fave Stefan handles that first had me interested in customs was one of the Blackwood or Ebony with nickel-silver and turquoise or lapis lazuli spacer. I've seen several iterations of these materials and it served as inspiration for some of my requests. Let's see if I can link





I think things must be busy at the university right now being the start of the academic year. Looking forward to seeing more additions to the gallery.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 16, 2016)

I like that one too Tanner!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 16, 2016)

Yea, we think alike :cool2:. I believe Stefan's gallery was the first thing I discovered on KKF after Gator at zknives mentioned all his Stefan handles. Eventual google searches for various knife related topics kept bringing me back now here I am


----------



## Godslayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Dave Martell said:


> This is one my favorite handles from Stefan. I'm sure it was one of the most expensive and luxurious back at it's time (the early days). The knife is owned by Bob "Octaveman" whom some may remember from both KF and Fred's forums.
> 
> Just thought I'd share....



That is stellar, is that a watanabe?


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 16, 2016)

Godslayer said:


> That is stellar, is that a watanabe?




Yes sir it is.


----------



## xantiema (Nov 11, 2017)

Are the Stefan Handles still made and sold? If so, where can I go about ordering one? Cheers from Denmark


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 17, 2017)

I am semi-dormant right now. Still have all intentions of starting up again, but need to address old orders first and coordinate with my new, more challeging day job. So, until further notice, no new orders. If you really are interested, checking back in January would be a good idea. 

Stefan


----------



## xantiema (Nov 17, 2017)

apicius9 said:


> I am semi-dormant right now. Still have all intentions of starting up again, but need to address old orders first and coordinate with my new, more challeging day job. So, until further notice, no new orders. If you really are interested, checking back in January would be a good idea.
> 
> Stefan



Thanks for the reply, I'll get back to you for my next knife purchase :doublethumbsup:


----------

